# Big Ugly and Some Whiting from the surf



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 






In this episode I meet up with some buddies to do some Florida pompano fishing in Pensacola Beach, Florida. We didn't get any pompano but Victor managed to pull in a nice Black Drum from the surf on a fishbite! I did manage to catch a couple whiting also, or kingfish. The baits we were using were Shrimp (peeled), sand fleas, and shrimp fishbites and sand flea fishbites. The rigs we were surf fishing with were double drop rigs also known as pompano rigs, with a 3oz to 4oz pyramid sinker. The surf rods we were using varied in length from 7'6 to 12'0. You don't have to use a big rod when surf fishing all the time but having a few is definitely a good idea. The pompano should start running here thick in a month or so, as of now the water temperature is still only 66 degrees. Whenever the water reaches 68 degrees is primarily when you will start catching a lot more pompano from the beaches.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for your post, always enjoy watching videos of fishing. Great catch considering my skunks this winter.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Either you’ve done a ton of research or your just cutting and pasting info from other YouTube posts and articles. But it looks like you’ve become an expert at surf fishing since last year when you said it was your first time ever surf fishing and catching a pompano. Keep up the spam!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

He lives around here and posts local fishing videos? I wouldn't call it spam when we have a guy from New Zealand on a jetski post fishing videos and no one complains. What the hell is a fishing forum for? Old guys to bitch at younger guys for catching fish and posting it? Sure seems that way half the time.

I am sure if he used a Matrix shad yall would really lose your minds.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> What the hell is a fishing forum for? Old guys to bitch at younger guys for catching fish and posting it?


Obviously....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Steve is only 68.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Steve is only 68.


Damn!! Do I look that shot out?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lolzzz
no


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@stevenattsu You're Totally right man, all this footage is from last year lol you're not the brightest of people are you. Thanks for watching all my videos though and boosting the algorthym, you might be my biggest fan LMAO. Maybe one day you'll see me out on the beach and i can autograph your rod or something. Just kidding, but honestly this is all from this year. Its not hard, if you don't like the video don't watch it. But i appreciate the compliment, yeah ive been getting a lot better at surf fishing from doing it so much for the past couple of weeks Lmao


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks @Domci08!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@CalvinandHobbes Yeah there's a lot on this fourmn for some reason LMAO


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

So is this thread merely indicative of several meaningful life lessons most of us learned long ago ? Lemmie see if I can list just a few of them.

1. Some people won't like what you do, no matter what you do.

2. Some people won't like *you*, no matter what you do or what you don't do.

3. Some people will never give other people a chance, from the get go.

4. Wrasslin' with pigs will get you muddy.

5. Massive egos must be protected, 24-7.

6. Some people trip over themselves to criticize other people, because they need to feel better at someone else's expense, or generally, because their life sucks.

7. Some people think their ka-ka is fragrant in a really grand kind of way, that should always be shared.

8. Mean people suck.

9. Some people are just jerks.

10. Critical people with massive egos, know-it-alls, mean people and jerks can F - off, 'cause you don't need 'em.

11. Mixed metaphors, like, "if the shoe fits, take a good look in the mirror," have a place in understanding ourselves in a deeper way.

12. Forgiveness is more powerful than hate.

13. Etc., and there are plenty more. (you can join in with your own deep thoughts and meaningful life lessons, but you probably already know the ones I'm talking about)


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SammySpammy still stroking it is he..


----------

